# 1974vs1975 Martin KamAct2 ‘



## BrianQ74 (Apr 16, 2021)

Attn: Martin Enthusiasts 
I’m trying to get a definitive answer on Martin KamAct2.
I have read that 1974 original model had 2 bolt limbs and they changed to single bolt design in 1975. I have also heard the single bolt model referred to as the 
(Custom or Customizable) model.
I’d really appreciate your insight on this and any estimation of value of New single bolt limbs.


----------

